# Led kayak lights



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm throwing around the idea of putting some led lights on my yak. I've checked out wildcat lighting systems and supernova lighting systems...I like both of them but I'm weary of putting the led strips on the bow of my kayak. I beat the heck out of it from banging on rocks and docks. I'm also looking to putting the amber colored lights in the "cabin." Any thoughts or advice. I have a little electric background but would not call myself a pro at all. Can I do this cheaper with finding the led lights myself? I know a lot of you old school guys are probably saying you don't need all that but hey at least I'm not asking if I can put a sound system on my yak. Lol 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

There is a new light coming out that is housed in one unit that looks great. Not sure if you seen it yet.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Have a link? I'm looking for led lights through out the yak 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

kayakcle216 said:


> Have a link? I'm looking for led lights through out the yak
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I will have to hunt for it.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

google it. I found a place that sold the for 7 dollars a foot but cant find the dang link and I have not bought any yet.


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

I did the wildcat LEDs I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

How do you plan to power them? Will there be a separate battery wired to the lights? Or do you need an enclosed unit? Reason I ask is because I put LEDs from WWW.bluewaterled.com on my bass boat, but they are wired to my cranking battery. They have a ton of different kits and you can buy the strips individually as well. Wiring them was as simple and straightforward as can be. They also have spot and flood type lights.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Stuckongmr- that's exactly what I'm looking for. I found a website poutdoors.com. I plan on calling them tomorrow. How was the installation? I have basic knowledge of electricity and I'm also pretty handy. But I'm not 100% on can handle this on my own. 

Bad bub- I do plan on running a separate battery. I already have a lawn tractor battery hidden inside my kayak for my fish finder. Luckily my kayak can hold a good amount of weight. and also luckily it's on trailer. I'll check that site out, thanks for the link. I've found a complete kit for around 200$ but I'm still kinda nervous about installing them myself. I checked that site out...If they had a straight forward kayak kit I would look into purchasing, but I'm not that knowledgeable to piece together a system. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

The wiring is pretty straight forward. I had never wired up anything electrical before. I setup the LEDs off the kayak first so I could verify the on/off toggles were right. I'm using a small 12v battery that was my backups backup for my security system. I think it weights 4 pounds. That things runs those lights for well over 8 hours.

The biggest fear for me was drilling what worked out to be 10 holes in my yak... Scary


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

Trial and error kayakcle216 it's not like a home appliance if you wire it wrong it won't fry on you it just simply won't turn on until it's right.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

True...who did you get your kit thru? Wildcat themselves? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice light rigging stuckonGMR!


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks yakfisher

Yeah wildcat directly. Make sure to pick up a tube of uv/mold resistant silicon for any holes you drill.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks stuckongmr... I might be hitting you back up for tips and tricks once I install them. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey stuckongmr I finally got everything I needed to put the lights on...This wiring is a nightmare. I had to give up on it for the night. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Pan Handler (Mar 13, 2010)

put a link in the title.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

A link to what? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

stuckonGMR said:


> The biggest fear for me was drilling what worked out to be 10 holes in my yak... Scary


Did you have to drill all those holes? 3M VHB tape is amazing stuff and will probably do the job holding those lights in. It comes in a wide variety of widths, thicknesses and is double sided. Great for indoors/outdoors. You could use it to hold some type of anchor for the LED's. I've used it to hang 138" of cherry arm rail on our granite bar and use it a lot on our travel trailer, inside and out.



stuckonGMR said:


> Trial and error kayakcle216 it's not like a home appliance if you wire it wrong it won't fry on you it just simply won't turn on until it's right.


LED's are diodes, are polarized and will only accept current from one direction. I'd bet those lights are marked, was there any help in the paperwork?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah, I had to drill and cut. The polarity isn't a issue, I started running each individual light, wires. And then I realized...The 2 nav lights, supposed to come on together. 2 fishing lights on together and so on. So I'm trying to re wire everything. It's a pain working in a tight enclosure. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

I picked up a couple things from Home Depot to make life easier not sure what it's called but I'll look it up and send you links. I'll get you some pics of my wire punch downs maybe it'll make more sense I'll post back here in a couple days I'm out at red river gorge enjoying a cabin with the wife.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know exactly what you mean by punch downs 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

The biggest fear for me was drilling what worked out to be 10 holes in my yak... Scary[/QUOTE]

I am experimenting with led's and i am terrified to drill holes...


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Honestly once you do the first one the rest are easy. I put marine goop in the holes after I was done. Before I go out I'm going to hit the holes one more time with the goop just to be safe. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I installed lights under the waterline in my livewells (I know, not nearly as drastic) and haven't had any leaks yet. I used 3M 5200, and just coated the wires from the light housing up 4" pretty heavily. Then as you pull the wire through, it kind of "squeegees" the sealant into and around the hole. I then gave it a little glob on the back side just to be safe.
Just make sure to drill the absolute smallest hole necessary. 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

That's a good idea bad bub. Drilling into anything that's supposed to hold water is scary no matter the situation. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sorry it took me so long to post this. I'm sure you're long done with your install. Attached is a pic of my punch down that incorporates the power toggles. I did have to extend the cables all the way from the back to the front just for ease of use. Still looking for a good way to mount the punch down since the yak collects water from time to time


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

stuckonGMR said:


> Still looking for a good way to mount the punch down since the yak collects water from time to time


i just have my toggle switches wired into a small drybox. I drilled holes into the box for the wires. Then i used Goop to seal around the holes.

it isnt ideal because i will have to open the box everytime to reach the switches, but it should stay dry.


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow lol I've got to secure my wires running through the yak a little better...meaning get them off the bottom of the inside hull as well. I'm getting ready to put a usb charging port in my yak probably this weekend. I'll be able to charge my phone or my go pro in case it dies 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

That's a great idea let us know how the USB plug works out for you. How would you keep it from rusting?


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

It's a marine grade usb port and it has a rubber boot to seal it up when not in use. I got from amazon for around $20 so I'm not worried if it rusts 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I could probably put dielectric (sp) grease in there as well 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## stuckonGMR (Nov 19, 2013)

Very cool I'll check it out thanks


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mine says the company that makes it is called Blue sea systems...it's a double usb outlet 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

No problem 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

My buddy just made one doing that...from the picture he sent it looked great. I think he found a divers light for 15$ somewhere online 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

I'd also throw a flag on there for daytime visibility 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

